# Clear Fork Open $250 big bass bonus $500 tackle giveaway



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Just a reminder guys we will be having our first OPEN tournament of the year at Clear Fork Res in Lexington ohio 

April 15th
7am to 3pm
marina ramp
$70 entry fee
$10 Big Bass

Also Graham Toyota will be on hand to show off the all new Toyota Tundras and Give away $500 in tackle and Award a $250 Big Bass Bonus in addition to the $10 pot.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow Jerry. Great job. I can't wait for that tournament


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Sure am excited!
Not sure if its cabin fever or just excitment!
But I cant wait!
See you all at the ramp


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Not long now and its BIG FISH TIME AT CLEARFORK Come on out and catch some big fish and get a big check. And some tackle.

I fished clearfork today and in the wind and muddy water managed some fish and two nice ones that were 2.5lbs each


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Wont be long now ! Sure hope the weather co-operates and warms the lake back up . On a side note , I hope my boat # does not reflect the # of fish that I will catch either ! LOL


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I sure hope that we dont have to see this at the event ! 









Looks scary to me !


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

lol he is kind of scary but you better look forward to seeing him holding a fish twice that size. You know those Prokesh boys bring in the big fish at CF.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

The mansfield news journal put us a nice write up in the paper today also and our schedule so the word is out guys now lets get ready to fish.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Phil Carver said:


> I sure hope that we dont have to see this at the event !
> Looks scary to me !


Haha...
You will see something similar.
But it will be me holding up Big bass. (Saying that with confidence)


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Man oh man iam getting excited i just went threw $1,000 worth of tackle and broke it down into $500 for the open and $500 for the first club event at CF. There is some nice stuff in there love to tell you guys but youll just have to come out and see. Not to mention the great BB bonus Big thanks to Grahams and be sure to check out the Toyota Tundras that will be on hand at the event.
Weather is shapping up from what the long term forcast says it will be 57 degrees with slight chance of a shower but that keeps dropping. 
I have talked with several people that plan to be there as me and my boy took another 300mile trip today talking to people and putting out flyers. Lets get this season started right.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hello fish4fun, nice meeting you there today. And thanks for the tourny flyers. Dont know if i will be able to make the first one or not. Kinda busy getting prepared for the Region 2 Regional at Indian. Maybe i'll be able to make another.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Great meeting you to FABA. It was along day for us started at 8am and ended at home at 6pm and 300miles later. But was good to meet you.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow, long trip. Was only about 1hr for me. Yea wish i could have stayed and chatted longer.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

lol ya iam only about 45 min from but we went to Dennison to see Bttmline who is doing my tournament shirts and then to wooster and else where before making it to Fin. Will catch up again and good luck with your Regional at indian. When is it i will be fishing the Trophy Bassmaster open on April 22 and the BFL on May 12th both at Indian.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

I think i actually may be fishing that Trophy Bassmasters open. Buddy of mine wanted to fish it. Yeah im gonna need all the luck i can get for the regional. Im a non-boater so it should be fun. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Phil Carver said:


> I sure hope that we dont have to see this at the event !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Nick . That's a nice smallie . 

Tell them you only catch em' in groups of 5 .


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

heyjay said:


> Looking good Nick . That's a nice smallie .
> 
> Tell them you only catch em' in groups of 5 .


Wonder who I caught that with????


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

The One and only Soapy, master bass fisherman!  WB


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

WoooooooooHoooooooooo one week and counting and its on. Big Fish Big Fish great times. There will be alot of good friends and people at the first open and hope to see some new faces as well.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Weather is looking good for Saturday .  I sure hope they are wrong about Sunday though .  Going to be a good time no matter what folks . Get out and show us how its done at this event . There are to many great prizes to be given away to not want to attend . See everyone there !


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

Only have two more rods to finish spooling up for the tournament and am looking forward to getting out on the water!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes we invite everyone to come out and knock the dust off and get some fishing in. We will have a great event and alot going on Sunday. And if your in the neighborhood and don't fish tournaments stop in and watch the weigh in.

Iam fired up and ready to fish. Got a cpl more calls from guys today and the weather depends on which station you watch or online site you check. I have seen forcast from 40 and chance of snow to 60 and overcast. So Iam praying for atleast 50's and overcast lol.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

We will be at the ramp at 5am setting up and will start taking entries by 6am. You must check in and have your livewell checked before putting in the water.

Last entry will be taken at 6:45am First boat will be sent at 7am. On the water meeting will take place Approx 6:50am.

Be sure to get your raffle ticket when you sign up one for you and one for your partner.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Whooo hoooo!

Can't wait

Thanks for setting up an awesome event Jerry,

Reeves...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I just checked the forecast and it said 38 and rain/snow mixed.
That doesnt sound very invinting hope it doesnt scare a lot of people from coming out.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Iam keeping an eye on the forcast as there are several out there that vary from what soap said to mid 40's with a sprinkle. We are fishing unless mother nature gives a huge change that would make things very hazardous. But i think we will be ok so bundle up in your warm cloths and get out and show us how to catch the big ones in cold spell.


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

This young/old 56 year old body will be there Sunday with my "Mentor" Phil, Have had ice on rod tips in March on Guntersville, what's a little stinking cold Ohio weather going to do other than make it tough on us guys/gals and easier for the little basses to not get stuck! Bring it on, Rain Wind Snow, it;s finally fishin time on the old Tournament trail. Hot coffee and doughnuts please at the ramp.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Fish4Fun, I hope you guys have a Great tourney and good luck to everyone who is fishing it  WB


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

> Hot coffee and doughnuts please at the ramp.


We will try to get the Doughnuts but you better bring your own big jug of coffee, as i don't have a coffee maker and believe me you wouldn't want to drink mine as i have drank maybe one cup of coffee in my life so iam sure if i made coffee it would suck.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

I was thinking about fishing your tourney but after reading the rules I see I do not qualify because I have tiller steering! I have a 2003 16ft crestliner with a tiller out board.If these rules apply to an open tounement on Clear fork I think that is silly!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Weav we would love to have you. Everyone one needs to know that the boat size and steering DOES NOT Apply to My Open tournaments. Those rules are only used for the Circuit. The only rules that are being followed off the Circuit rules are the main rules for # of fish, dead fish, penalties etc. 

You can fish Weav


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply!Is this a team or single event? I would be fishing alone,is it a 5 fish limit? Thank you.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The tournament is a single man or 2 man team event . You can fish it either way . The limit is 5 fish no matter if you fish alone or with a partner . Hope to see you there .


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Looking foward to it guys!
See you out there bright and early..
The train leaves our house at 3:20 am sharp!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

See everyone in the morning!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

I figure these guys are just about frozen solid by now!!  Can't wait to see the results. I hope being out in this wind pays off for everybody, I'm sure there will be some nice sacks brought in. :B BD


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Yea im a sis! As much as I wanted to fish this wind and cold was too much for me.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone got results?


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Marshall said:


> Yea im a sis! As much as I wanted to fish this wind and cold was too much for me.


Yes, us too. We had everything ready to go and make the 2 hour trip. But after the weather forcast and the snow that passed through last night, we decided it wasn't worth getting up at 3am and fighting the elements. It would have been a different story if we lived closer. Hopefully all were safe and they put a few in the boat.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

If I had to guess I would say 1 fish for all contestants.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

My guess would be that they "slayed" em and once the afternoon rolled around, it was a great day on the water!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm guessing it took at least 9 pounds to win it....Come on Jerry, after you thaw out let us know at least the winning weight!!  BD


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well Mike and Adam won the tournament with one fish.
It weighed 3.20lbs.
They took the whole pot as it was the only fish weighed.
What a windy day, it was 15 degrees with wind chill most of the morning.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes it was COLD COLD COLD and very tough i will get a report up in cpl min.
with pic of fish.

Thanks to everyone that braved the cold and thanks to Graham Toyota.

Congrats Adam and Mike.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for a great tournament Jerry/Graham Toyota. So what is the date for next years?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

lol you know if i go with April 1st it will be just like it was today and if i go with april 15th it will i just cant win on that tournament maybe it will be May 1st. LOL


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Once again thanks to all that were involved with making this a great event from the many sponsors to the anglers who braved the elements.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Jerry, thank you and the sponsors for putting on an awesome event. I vote for April 1 next year


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Congrats Adam and Mike. Nice 3.20 fish and everyone who braved this weather. Sounds like a good turn out Jerry, nice work.


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

Congrats guys!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats to the Columbus Crew!!

see why i am dying for those j/p lessons!!
and no....now that your famous you cant charge me mike!!#


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Where is the report?


----------

